# محرك يعمل على وقود الماء hho تجربة ناجحة لمولد كهرباء



## fagrelsabah (18 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم 
تجربة ناجحة لمولد كهرباء لتشغيله على وقود الماء 

اسم الفديو 
engine sound before and after modifications
الرابط 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yNpgkne9rqE&feature=channel_pagehttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yNpgkne9rqE&feature=channel_page



وان وجدتم الرابط محجوب فيمكن البحث عنه فى جوجل لتجدوه

وستلاحظون ان صوت المحرك اصبح افضل ودرجة حرارة العادم لاتتعدى 160 درجة مؤئية لانه بخار ماء ساخن 

لا للتلوث 

لا لحرق االاكسجين الذى ننتفسه


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (22 يوليو 2009)

شكرا لك .................


----------



## سعد المغربي (25 يناير 2010)

الله يعطيك الف عافيه على الموضوع

لكن عندي تعقيب على كلامك بالنسبه للغاز الناتج من عمليه الاحتراق ف في الحقيقه ان الغاز مو بخار ماء لانه في عندنا مع دخول الغاز الى غرفه الاحتراق يدخل معاه هواء خارجي واللي يتالف من العديد من الغازات واللي بدورها تحترق مع الغاز المشتعل واللي هو عباره عن هيدروكسي

لكن لكي يكون الناتج 100% بخار ماء لابد من استعمال خلايا الهيدروجين واللي اهيا موضوع اخر غير عن المكاين العاديه

اتمنى اني اكون فدتكم

والله يعطيكم الف عافيه


اخوكم سعد الشعرة


----------



## م مازن المصري (16 يونيو 2010)

الله يبارك فيك موضوع جدير بالاهتمام


----------



## احمد العزاوي29 (30 يونيو 2010)

الف شكر


----------



## م مازن المصري (11 يوليو 2010)

موضوع مثير للإهتمام نرجو المتابعه


----------

